# Widening my driveway... No permit bad IDEA??



## Little

So so far i've stripped all my topsoil to widen my driveway 8ft and have installed 8" of RCA and rolled. I have been saying screw getting a permit nooone will say anything since my neighbors area all cool but now i'm having second thoughts as the time approaches to put down the black stuff. I also plan to install new curb in the road obviously as well as belgian block curb down both sides. Am i correct in thinking this could be one huge mistake in the end? What could the town do if they seen i did this, gulp make me rip it all out? 

Quick question also, since i'm installing 6-8" of RCA min. as bedding, should i use 2 or 3" of asphalt. I always park my work truck in the driveway, sometimes i have just my F350 pickup and other times i have an F450 with the tall rear service body with 100gallon fuel tank and compactors, tools, etc in the back.


----------



## tgeb

How much trouble and cost is a permit there?

I would not need a permit to widen a drive or to pave over it until we enter the public right of way. Then we have to post a bond and get a permit.

It's up to you and how well you want to sleep at night.

As far as the asphalt, we would do a 3" base and 2" top course at minimum.


----------



## Tom Struble

i think the problem would be the curb cut and how wide you can make that


----------



## genecarp

Stop posting in here, get out there get it done, you already jumped out of the plane,,,,As soon as you start laying the BT you are just resurfacing, GETERDONE, GMOD


----------



## Greg Di

Fwiw, my town does not require anything to do a curb cut which is rare. However, asphalt counts as impervious lot coverage so that could be a sticking point.


----------



## CookeCarpentry

In the tiny little town where I live, they require a permit to expand the driveway, regardless of material used.

That being said, I have seen a half dozen of my neighbors do it without any permit. When I went to do mine, I applied for the permit, never heard anything, called the town and they said "yea, we know we have that in the regs but everyone does it without a permit, so we aren't going thru the trouble of issuing you one"  First time I heard that being admitted.

x2 with what GMOD said....you have all the ingredients to a simple resurfacing...


----------



## pinerider

It depends a lot on your town. Around here if you play with curb without a permit, they remove it and charge you for the town to put it back in the way they want it - could be expensive!
I'd go with 2.5" of asphalt.


----------



## Little

I've decided to hit up the town and find the costs of the permits, I just don't like the idea that i could waste 1000's of the green just to save a few as much as i want to.


----------

